

Review of Square Cash: The Money Is in the Email - dreadpirateryan
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303376904579137512381777756

======
reustle
Sounds like a cool idea, but he needs to stop referring to it as "sending
cash"

~~~
pbreit
Why is that? That seems like a reasonable phrase to describe what the service
offers.

~~~
FellowTraveler
Sounds more like some sort of ACH or credit-card transfer to me.

Not as cash-like as Bitcoin.

